# making first track pass in the goat need help with tires!!



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

ok so in dec im making my first pass in the goat...my question in what size slick and wheel should i go with for the rear...and also the front should i get skinnies if so what size tire and wheel ...its a 05 M6 LS2 stock everything other then muffler swap...thanks guys


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

With a stick you want 15" wheels, preferably 8-9" wide and either 10" Hoosiers or M/T ET Streets Bias ply. The shock to the drive train is pretty hard with a manual and you need the wrinkle of the sidewall to absorb the shock

26x10-15 Hoosier Drag Slick (Not QTP)
26x10-15 Mickey Thompson ET Drag (non radial)


----------



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> With a stick you want 15" wheels, preferably 8-9" wide and either 10" Hoosiers or M/T ET Streets Bias ply. The shock to the drive train is pretty hard with a manual and you need the wrinkle of the sidewall to absorb the shock
> 
> 26x10-15 Hoosier Drag Slick (Not QTP)
> 26x10-15 Mickey Thompson ET Drag (non radial)


thank you!! oh what would you guess the max rpm i can launch at without breaking something 3k ?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

FIRELIFE25 said:


> thank you!! oh what would you guess the max rpm i can launch at without breaking something 3k ?


I know guys that have launched over 4k without breaking things. The tires will help prevent hop (which only happens if you spin) but if you start hopping all bets are off. That's when things break not the RPM.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your factory clutch won't hold enough power to really break anything. Wheel hop on the other hand can snap stuff no matter the power, especially with really sticky tires if it happens. You couldn't pay me to run slicks on a stock drivetrain though.


----------



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

well im trying for a 12.8 with just a muffler swap....so im going launch the crap out of this thing


----------

